# i think i have a toenail witlow



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

A fellow worker looked at my toe today as I said I was really painful, you ve got a whitlow be very careful !!! can take your nail off or worse eek is she right ??? I ve got it on my big toe, must of had it 2 weeks now its fat red and swollen, I ve never experienced one before, boy is it painful to touch !!! I ve been advised to soak it, squeeze it , clean it and cover it !! anyone had experience of one, apparently they usually get on your fingers, its a first and hopefully my last one, wonder how much longer .......


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would strongly suggest a visit to your GP or a Chiropodist to get it sorted ASAP !!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Agree

Very painful

Meanwhile apply germoline or similar and cover it

But get to the GP

aldra


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

really??? your scaring me now ?? are they THAT bad ??? please explain ....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No but they are very painful

You can do nothing and they will eventually burst

But best to get a quick check

Aldra


----------



## dlball (Apr 24, 2013)

I`ve had loads of them, yery painful. Get some Magnesium Sulphate from a Chemists, smother that on and cover it with a plaster. It will help draw the puss out.


----------



## dlball (Apr 24, 2013)

I`m new to this forum so Hi everyone, what a first post eh! Talking about puss. :lol:


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, very painful and needs 'draining'. A small hole/cut where it has the dreaded pus and all will be good. (It shouldn't hurt ) Any walk in center or minor injuries can do it.
Unfortunately you're too far away or I would say come and see me at work!

Btw...you will live! lol

Oh and welcome dlball


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

lol, never mind dlball we do talk about motorhomes too honestly !!! well back to me tootsie, iv e had it 2 weeks now, soaked it in really hot water and... puss err yuk, no wonder it was so painful, iv e only got Dettol in the house at the moment so have used that and covered it up , chemist wont be open till Monday here, will I still need the sulphur stuff or just keep it covered ?? hoping it will be miles better tomorrow as im on my feet all day at work !!!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*ehhhhh!*

I'm sure medical problems are more suited to a more relevant site
by the way ive a strange swelling under my luton.....any help?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had one a few years ago on my thumb. It was causing me such discomfort that I went to a doctor and had it lanced. The deciding point for me was when I saw the poison starting to run up the veins in my arm!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG  8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

don't panic peaky

You will live   :lol: :lol:


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## tanera (Aug 18, 2012)

Have you made a will?


----------

